# New free knitting pattern: Wellengang Short Row Scarf



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I just published a new free knitting pattern: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/08/wellengang-short-row-scarf.html

It's a scarf made from one skein of fingering weight yarn - mostly in knit stitch.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you. This is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful, thank you.


----------



## Lotsodots (Mar 22, 2014)

This is gorgeous. I haven't done any short row knitting and I am fairly new at knitting, but I really like this scarf. Thank you for the pattern. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty! Thank you.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> Thank-you. This is a beautiful scarf.


 :thumbup:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

How pretty is that!


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

It's beautiful.
I'm not usually much on scarves, but I think I'd like to do this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you; it's lovely. The more I do short rows, the more I like them :~).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely techinque!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

it looks awesome!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! It's lovely.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lovely scarf. Thank you. :-D :-D


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, very snazzy, can picture this on several friends and relatives on my gift list.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

That looks beautiful. Is it incorporated with dropped wraps?
I love the colour.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Take the time to check out the other free patterns on this site. I have all my Christmas scarf patterns downloaded!


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you. Very pretty and looks a little challenging


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gorgeous pattern and I have just the yarn !


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice and well done. No lace that I can see so it makes a good scarf for this northern climate I live in.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you. I have a DL who would love it.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Benny's moma (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank-you sramkin, I was going to make myself pick an unfinished project and finish it before moving on to something new...but that was before I saw this cool scarf you have posted for all of us, and I already have the perfect yarn waiting in one of my many stashes!! Ha ha he he


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, it has rows of dropped stitches (or elongated stitches) made from dropped yo's.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I am currently making the short row shawl, skysong, and enjoying it. Perhaps this will be next?!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Your whole blog is great!


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh, pretty. Hmmm. I have the perfect yarn for that. Thanks!


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. What an interesting pattern.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous scarf!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! It's lovely!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's lovely, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh...thanks.....love it.......just added to the stash yesterday at Tuesday Morning    but didn't have a project in mind :lol:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Simply lovely. Thanks. You are very generous.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like a fun project. Can't wait to try! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Im going to give it a try.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is great! Eager to start it!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, love this pattern a lot :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, another awsome design! It is so kind of you to offer your patterns.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you - great idea!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh goody! What an amazing scarf, so unique and beautiful! Thank you so very much, how wonderful of you to share this lovely pattern! You are the best! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

One of the prettiest short row scarves I've seen, thanks


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

It's beautiful. I can't wait to try this pattern. I love all the other patterns too. Thanks so much.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Looks good. Congrats and thanks your sharing.


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

Thank you! It is a beautiful pattern!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely scarf pattern, really a special technique. Looking forward to making it.
Hannet


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words about my pattern.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow! Thank you, this is very pretty!


----------

